# Benefits of Two Amps (Sub & Speakers) Vs One Running The Whole Show?



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Been trying to find a solid answer to this and have yet to find one.

This weekend I will be having some new components and a sub installed-built, and Im currently sitting on an amp for the speakers and an amp for the sub. Ive been pondering whether or not I should drop the pair and go to something like the Alpine PDX-5 that can run the whole show.

Is there any benefit to running two amps vs one or vice versa?


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

ease of installation


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

savagebee said:


> ease of installation


Ease of installation to which direction? One is easier?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

One amp is easier to install...you don't need any distribution blocks or anything extra like that. Also, one amp needs one mounting point.

The advantages of multiple amps is more power, and each takes up less space (if you wanted to stack them, or put them front-to-back, for example). Well, a Class D is an exception 

So it depends if you want a nice package...all in one...that has an easy install but might have less power. OR, a little more complicated setup with more power


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

I hesitate to post these, as I know there are so many hardcore audiophiles here, but these are the two budget friendly amps I currently have...

Kenwood KAC-8104D
Polk PA250.2

I was thinking of returning both and going with something like the Alpine PDX-5.
Thoughts?


----------



## Nick337 (Nov 19, 2009)

How you considered the HD900/5?


----------



## IrishPilot (Jan 31, 2010)

Nick337 said:


> How you considered the HD900/5?


Isnt that amp like ~$800+?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

IrishPilot said:


> I hesitate to post these, as I know there are so many hardcore audiophiles here, but these are the two budget friendly amps I currently have...
> 
> Kenwood KAC-8104D
> Polk PA250.2
> ...


If you're on a budget, then use what you've got  If they make the power you need...or more...even better :laugh:


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

IrishPilot said:


> I hesitate to post these, as I know there are so many hardcore audiophiles here, but these are the two budget friendly amps I currently have...
> 
> Kenwood KAC-8104D
> Polk PA250.2
> ...


Hardcore just means you are willing to spend more. How many folks will rave about thier .01% HD on their amp, but can't tell you how much HD their speakers are making. What's the point on a top notch amp for hundreds more if the speaker is adding far more HD than a cheaper amp would.

Just because it cost more, doesn't mean it's any better.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Dryseals said:


> Just because it cost more, doesn't mean it's *audibly* better


I agree with a slight change 

Cost isnt bery important. Unless youre running on the ragged edge of diminishing returns you wont notice a difference if it makes decent power


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

5ch amp is nice, *if *you are happy with what it puts out. Consider that carefully and you will have your answer, I can't put it any better than that.

I like the kenwoods for cheaper amps.


----------



## impact (Oct 6, 2009)

it really depends on what type of power you are looking for and also the sub you want to run will make a big portion of that decision. Most 5 channel amps will do around 400 watts on the sub side so that gives a limit of what you can do. I have done alot of systems with the US Amps AX 5600 and have had very good results.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Also upgradeability. Who ever does 1 install and keeps it forever? Not everyone. Its easier to upgrade your subs amp or your speakers amp if you have seperate amps. If you decide you want more power later then you have a wasted channel or channels on a 5channel.


----------



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> 5ch amp is nice, *if *you are happy with what it puts out. Consider that carefully and you will have your answer, I can't put it any better than that.
> 
> I like the kenwoods for cheaper amps.



I couldn't agree with this more. I think the PDX is a great amp if you are happy with the output power for the sub.


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

If you have a limited space then I would get a 5 channel amp. If I have to do it over, I would swap both my amps for one 5 channel amp and a shallow sub but its because I am in a ext cab Tacoma and space is tight.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

My kicker is 420rms sub, so really I can bridge the highs for 2x170 and add amps to it....long as 420 is enough on subs. I have some other amps I want to try so it will come out when it get to it, but its worked fine for near 3 years can't complain....and surrounded by four 12s. It was great for this install, could not fit anything else really. Personally this is the only time I've ever run a 5ch for a while that I recall. My preference would be not to just because I like to, and always end up, swapping amps for one reason or another. But I might keep it around.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks this is a job for the Leviathan?


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Narfel tha Garthog


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Anytime I can run a 5 ch insead of multiple amps I will. I just saw the JL HD 900/5....... I already have my amps ( big bell and 3004), but I was going to get one just because they are awsome, although I hate JL.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If I were to choose, I'd say that I'd buy 1 GOOD amp to run your whole system. 
When money allows it, I'd buy the exact same amp and run a 3way front+sub this way: 
DLS A7 2x60 for Tweets 
-----------2x60 for Mids 
-----------1x450 for Sub 
DLS A7 2x200 (bridged) for Midbasses 
-----------1x450 for Second Sub 

Killer system  

Kelvin 

PS: Advantage to running the DLS A7 is awesome crossover capabilities built-in


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

and resale value.


----------

